# Vibe Sea Ghost 130



## Jonee523 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hello all,

I just wanted to give a review of my Vibe sea Ghost 130. I wanted to share what I have experienced so far in my kayak. For starters its a nice boat at 13ft long and 33in wide. It comes with a really nice seat, rudder and a paddle. The seat is a 2 position high / low seat, the rudder is foot controlled and the paddle is 230cm. I have the camo blue pattern which I find gets many compliments. I don't have BTB experience so I have mainly been fishing Escambia bay. I have made a few minor mods a create with rod holders, bought a anchor etc. With the water so shallow under 10 ft in most areas I fish I have not bought a fishfinder. I am still deciding whether to build a live well as I have found I have not needed one yet. Its a nice platform that has lots of potential for a first kayak or if like me a your on a budget. Due to the rudder it tracks very straight and has lots of glide when searching for fish. The seat is supper comfortable whether is hi or low (I like the low position) At $899 retail Its a bargain with a great warranty as well. Btw if your a bigger person this boat has the room for ya. I'm 5'8" around 225 and I have a lot of room. 

Now Its not perfect a lot of the materials are not perfect. A good example is the rudder controls are toe push method. They are held in place by small metal clips. I have had 2 of the 4 clips pop out...? In front of the seat Is a long center console that is good for storage of whatever stuff you want (tackle, lures, etc) My only grip about this boat is the storage compartment its too long. If it was shorter by say 6" to a 1', standing would be easier. 

Well I can say Its a great bang for the buck. If your in the market for a nice boat and budget is a consideration take a look at this boat.....

Btw If you do have issues with your boat Vibe's warranty is top notch. they will take care of you.......

Sorry no pics haven't figured that out yet :001_huh:


----------



## troygem (Jul 27, 2015)

I bought a Vibe seaghost 130 this last year myself. I will echo the problem with the toe clips popping out. I think i have lost most of 3/4 of mine at this point. Luckily it still manages without them. 

The other problem that I have with this yak is that it is NOT as stable as I expected. Being a first time kayak owner I guess I was expecting to just be able to pop up and stand any ol' time I wanted. (you know, like they show on ANY kayak commercial or review). I guess this was ignorance on my part... I guess I should have tried before I buy-ed. 

This lent itself to a harrowing experience BTB. I was sitting not standing mind you and I hooked a nice king. I was pretty excited and got him most of the way in without much difficulty and i was bringing him in on the left side. Once he got close he saw me and took another big run towards the bottom and the right. (I learned a valuable lesson that day) When he made his run I let my rod come down on the side of the kayak and to my shock and dismay he rolled kayak. Now granted I'm positive that I made a number of mistakes on that maiden voyage BTB.

But... I can't help but feel that a more "stable" kayak might not have rolled. Live and learn.... I promise from this day on I will forever have the rod tip up...:shifty:

I think the Vibe is a good kayak for the money, especially when you consider the cost of some of the other brands out there. Just dont expect to be doing a lot of standing. Good storage, comfortable seat, I really like the center console storage. It would be better if there was a hinge on the lid.

I have caught plenty of specks and reds in the sound since I have bought the kayak in late summer and Im looking forward to getting back out BTB this year to get my revenge. I was only able to get to the gulf 3 times last year. I'll be out there paddling while all the "Pros" will be peddling.. but I don't mind. 

I have taken my 9yo out in the sound with me and had some good trips. He can sit in the rear well on a cushion. Had no problems maneuvering and getting around.


----------

